# proof of residence for anagrafe



## Emmawhite22 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey everyone!

Back here with another question, since you all have been so helpful so far. Just a reminder that I am an American moving to Rome with my French husband at the end of this month. Obviously for work and living and everything we want to get registered and get our papers as soon as possible. Since he is the EU citizen, we know that the first step is for him to get registered at the ANAGRAFE. We assume that to do this he will need proof of residency. We have already rented an apartment privately and have had a contract drawn up. Although the contract has our name and address on it, and enumerates all the details of where we will be living and for how long, I don't think it is an "official" rental contract. 

Will this be good enough? What requirements do we need to register?

As you can understand, we are very anxious about getting all this done as soon as possible - as my first day at school is on the 27th!

Abbracci,

Emma


----------



## gipi (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi Emma,

The house lease should not be required for residency registration. However, if you have a house lease registered with the revenue office - as per tha law - it will be ok.
To be granted residency your husband should prove to have enough financial means to support himself during the stay in Italy, a codice fiscale and a private health insurance or EU health forms. As soon as he can obtain a residency certificate - with the new law should be 48 hours after the application has been filed - you can apply for residence permit as a family member of EU citizen. You'll also need your marriage certificate, apostilled and translated.

Hope this helps! I work as an immigration consultant, let me know should you need a professional support.


----------



## dr_italia (Dec 10, 2012)

gipi said:


> Hi Emma,
> 
> The house lease should not be required for residency registration. However, if you have a house lease registered with the revenue office - as per tha law - it will be ok.
> To be granted residency your husband should prove to have enough financial means to support himself during the stay in Italy, a codice fiscale and a private health insurance or EU health forms. As soon as he can obtain a residency certificate - with the new law should be 48 hours after the application has been filed - you can apply for residence permit as a family member of EU citizen. You'll also need your marriage certificate, apostilled and translated.
> ...


How much per money per month income is considered "enough" for 1 or 2 people?


----------



## gipi (Nov 12, 2012)

The amount is based on the amount for the social allowance fixed by INPS (the National Social Welfare Institution) every year:

for 1 person - 5.577 € p/year
2 people - 8.365,5 € p/y
3 people 11.154 € p/y
4 people - 13.942,5 € p/y
5 people - 16.731 € p/y
....


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

With his location I'm guessing he's asking about the visa requirements not the residence requirements. Maybe he'll come along to clear things up


----------



## gipi (Nov 12, 2012)

the husband is a French national and they were asking for advice on permit of stay for family member of EU citizen


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

No I meant Dr. Italia. Does he work for DR motors?


----------



## gipi (Nov 12, 2012)

well who knows...


----------



## aviva (Oct 17, 2012)

Gipi,
Hello, I see you assist people with immigration in Italy? I am currently in the process of getting Italian citizenship through bloodline. Me & my husband plan on relocating there soon. I
Would love to speak with you about the laws and policies. Do you have an email?


----------



## gipi (Nov 12, 2012)

Sure! You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## dr_italia (Dec 10, 2012)

NickZ said:


> No I meant Dr. Italia. Does he work for DR motors?


Thanks for posting the income requirements. 

I am a semi-retired American-born health-care worker, hence the "dr.". I obtained Italian citizenship and Italian passport via bloodlines from my grandfather. 

I intend to bring my wife to Italy and live there. She is not an EU citizen, (Eastern Europe) so I think they require a certain level of income for me to to bring someone in even if she is my wife. 

I thought the question was also applicable to the original poster so it was appropriate for me to add it to the thread.


----------



## gipi (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi Dr. Italia,

As an italian citizen, you do not need to prove any income for your residency registration but you may be required to show your income for your wife's permit of stay application, though this should not be required by law (all the same more than one police office throughout Italy ask for it)


----------



## Larry and Arlene (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi-

We are looking to apply for the Elective Residence Visa for Italy as US citizens. According to the website of the Italian Consulate in Los Angeles, they state the minimum income for 1 person is Euro 2,596.60 PER MONTH. No statement on what factor to use for two people. It appears we are talking different situations here on income thresholds but this is a big difference when the stated Euro amount in the post is per person/per year.
Thanks


----------

